# Free Shipping on any two Seat Towels from PartsForYourCar.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Purchase any two seat towels and get free shipping @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

For one week only, we are offering free shipping within continental US on your purchase of any two high quality seat towels. They are available with a variety of your favorite auto, sports, and military logos, easily double as beach towels, and can be used for any other seating surface as needed.

To take advantage of this offer, use promo code *TOWELME* during checkout before February 1, 2013.

Click below to order:

_________

*Car Logo Seat Towels - PartsForYourCar.com*




_________

*Sports Logo Seat Towels - PartsForYourCar.com*



_________

*Military Logo Seat Towels - PartsForYourCar.com*




_________



_________

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

